# br Tag durch CSS umstylen



## exitboy (23. August 2005)

Hallo,

wie ersetzt Ihr das <br> Tag durch CSS

nen Spacer mit

	.spacer {
		margin:0; padding:0;
		height: 0px;
	}

erzeugt zu viel Abstand.
BR bringt das direkt drunter ...


----------



## Quaese (23. August 2005)

Hi,

ich geh mal davon aus, dass du ein DIV-Element mit *.spacer* auszeichnest, in dem sich ein
Leerzeichen (&nbsp; ) befindet.

```
<div class="spacer">&nbsp;</div>
```
In einem solchen Fall musst du die Zeilenhöhe und Schriftgrösse anpassen, da sonst das 
Leerzeichen die Ausgangshöhen einnimmt.

```
.spacer{ margin:0; 
         padding:0;
         font-size: 1px;
         line-height: 0;
         height: 0;}
```
Ich hoffe, dein Problem richtig verstanden zu haben.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## exitboy (28. August 2005)

könnte ich das DIV Element nicht auch leerlassen? Und ist diese Methode so überhaupt noch üblich?


----------



## fenriz (29. August 2005)

Entweder so:

.spacer { height: 10px }
<div class="spacer></div>

Dann brauchst Du keinen Inhalt ins DIV einfügen, um den Abstand zu erreichen. Ist allerdings eine Lösung, die unnötigen Quelltext erzeugt.

oder Du gibst im vorhergehenden Element den unteren Abstand an, z.B.

<p style="margin-bottom: 10px;">Text</p>

so braucht man kein zusätzliches DIV Tag.


----------

